# Off for a few days



## Capt Lightning (Sep 7, 2016)

The last of the pigs have gone for the chop and we've got a week till the pork comes back.   The camper is packed and we're off for a few days of walking, eating, drinking and hopefully seeing some dolphins. Maybe get a few pictures too..
See you all next week.


----------



## Falcon (Sep 7, 2016)

Good for you Capt.  Can't wait to see your pics when you return.


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 7, 2016)

Have fun!  What area are you heading for?


----------



## bluebreezes (Sep 7, 2016)

Looking forward to your photos! Have a great time.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Sep 7, 2016)

Not going too far - just down to the Spey valley.  It's a beautiful area and is the heart of the Whisky distilling district.


----------

